# Haven



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

With Syfy moving wrestling to Fridays 8pm Eastern, I would reckon that it is advisable to pad any SPs for Haven.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

pteronaut said:


> With Syfy moving wrestling to Fridays 8pm Eastern, I would reckon that it is advisable to pad any SPs for Haven.


Oh! Good point ... padding now ...


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I wish they would move Haven from Fridays.

I swear this is the craziest channel, but I guess there are people out there who actually watch wresting?!

Now, if they moved Haven to Tuesdays with Caprica and SG Universe, I'd be fixed, at least until USA Network comes back with new seasons of its Tuesday offerings.

I am telling you SyFy, your programming choices and moves are going to make me stop watching your shows.....  :down:


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I get so sick of "sporting events" bleeding into scheduled start times I'm tempted to just buy the shows through Amazon or wait until they hit Netflix.



For all I know maybe that's the new marketing strategy to boost revenues. Make you mad enough to pay $2 an episode to avoid bleed-over from programming a small segment of viewers watch. The NFL has put the local football team on blackout all season so far, probably ALL season at this rate. Wish they woulda done it when there were good shows on Sunday.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Hercules67 said:


> I wish they would move Haven from Fridays.
> 
> I swear this is the craziest channel, but I guess there are people out there who actually watch wresting?!
> 
> ...


+1 -- totally agree! I don't get the tie in w/ syfy and wrestling. It's jarring.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I quit watching Haven (I don't think I made it through the first episode) but Wrestling used to mess up my Eureka episodes. I guess if it keeps this channel on the air it is not a totally bad thing.

According to the futon critic, there are only 2 episodes left for this season so they would not move it unless it is renewed.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

> +1 -- totally agree! I don't get the tie in w/ syfy and wrestling. It's jarring.


SyFy has not choice in the matter. The higher powers at NBC Universal decided to put wrestling on despite the objections of the channel's executives. Unfortunately, as long as wrestling is matching or exceeding SyFy's original programming it will stay.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Grey Griffin said:


> SyFy has not choice in the matter. The higher powers at NBC Universal decided to put wrestling on despite the objections of the channel's executives. Unfortunately, as long as wrestling is matching or exceeding SyFy's original programming it will stay.


barf on them


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, wrestling is so fake it's about as close to Science Fiction as any sport can get...


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Well, wrestling is so fake it's about as close to Science Fiction as any sport can get...


Plus SyFy is not SciFi any more, if you get my drift....

Oh well....

Thanks for the padding warning...though!


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Having just watched last Friday's episode, I am pleased to say that the padding was not required.





This time.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Hercules67 said:


> Plus SyFy is not SciFi any more, if you get my drift....
> 
> Oh well....
> 
> Thanks for the padding warning...though!


You mean all them staged ghost hunts aren't science based fiction? hee hee

I am so sick of seeing all those crappy shows just tossed on to SctFi. I'm half tempted to reactivate my StarChoice subscription and drop the US cable channels. Either that or else I'm thinking of getting an internet based stb and just use Tivo for the OTA channels and Netflix.


----------

